# An adjective that best describes your Vizsla is....



## JulieE (Feb 19, 2010)

For mine I'd have to say ENTITLED!

Not in a bad way, but from day one Maggie has always had a sense of "entitlement".

Best spot on the sofa? Surely that is meant just for her. Door bell rings? That must be "her" guests come to visit. Time for a treat, she'll sniff them over first and decide which flavor she prefers that day. Headed off to bed? Guess who's already on your pillow? 

She is just 24/7 entertainment and brings so much joy to our family.

So what's your adjective?


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Buddy! ;D


----------



## raps702 (Dec 19, 2010)

exuberant!!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Sensitive[/color] and sometimes stubborn[/color].


----------



## nbd13 (Jan 20, 2010)

I would have to go with Entitled and stubborn. Just as you describe it....Chance does those same things. My favorite is when we are out and about and someone passes and says to me "Wow, what a beautiful dog, and he sticks his nose up in the air like, Yeah, I know I am". He is so entitled!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I can't describe Willie with only one adjective. Here are a few: affectionate, sensitive, loyal, protective, determined (hunter), silly and clownish, playful, energetic, good boy!  Oh, and a little stubborn sometimes.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

*Enthusiastic!*[/color]


----------



## treetops1974 (Jan 10, 2009)

Knucklehead ;D[/color]


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Like an apple a day Sam keeps us walking, running and in good general health.


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

LOVED! 8)


----------

